# Pennzoil Ultra 5w40 and the 2.0 FSI



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Interesting oil. Appears on the surface to be built much like other 502 oils but uses lots of Boron. Pennzoil says the Boron is for soft metal protection and seals. I wonder how this oil would do in the FSI? I would guess very similar to other 502 oils. Says it's 502 approved so they may have their letter from VW but probably not on VWs list yet.
Kv100 = 13.1 cst (light end of 40 weight range). Group III base oil. 11% NOACK volatility. 3.7 HTHS. Low ZDDP. 
http://www.pennzoil.com/assets...0.pdf
P.S. Pennzoil says the most important factor in valve deposits as it relates to oil is the amount of viscosity index improvers. If that is true, then oil such as many of the redline oils that are claimed to not use viscosity index improvers should do well. That is speculation though. If what they say is true, getting the most shear stable oil you can should be of primary importance for the 2.0 FSI
"31. I have a Direct Injection engine and it is highly suspected that using oil with a NOACK rating over 10% is not good for DI engines. Since Pennzoil Ultra™ is over 10% would Pennzoil® guarantee no deposits to form on the valves of DI engines?
Oil volatility is not a significant factor for inlet valve deposits in a direct injection gasoline engine. The significant factor is viscosity modifier type and concentration, so using fully synthetic narrow span viscosity grades such as 5W-20 is beneficial. In North America, there is no specification calling for NOACK of less than 10%. The most important thing for DI engines is engine design, to better prevent deposits on ITV’s (In Take Valves), since there is no fuel wash as in PFI (Port Fuel Injection) engines. "
Form this page:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...id=80


_Modified by saaber2 at 9:08 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Pennzoil Ultra 5w40 and the 2.0 FSI (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_The most important thing for DI engines is engine design, to better prevent deposits on ITV’s (In Take Valves), since there is no fuel wash as in PFI (Port Fuel Injection) engines. 

Sounds like "Di engines should be designed with a catch can."


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Pennzoil Ultra 5w40 and the 2.0 FSI (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Sounds like "Di engines should be designed with a catch can."









Vw thinks they already are:








As we already know, this is inadequate. Also as we already know recirculating cans are also inadequate. Even catch cans plus meth injection is inadequate. 
Anything that doesn't completely eliminate pcv gases getting into the intake tract is ineffective IMO.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Pennzoil Ultra 5w40 and the 2.0 FSI (saaber2)*

Maybe I could train a gerbil to spritz my intake valves with Shell gasoline while I'm driving?


----------

